# Bald Eagle Swimming To Shore



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2erO7NqSSrA"]Bald Eagle in Lake Breast Stroke Swims to Shore - 1049205 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JimVT

I have seen this while in Kodiak. it tried to grab a duck and  it the water.


----------

